# difference in tree spurs



## what-a-stihl (Feb 23, 2010)

Right now I have a chance to buy a nice pair of spurs for a good price. They are from a lineman, is there a difference between spurs used for trees and spurs used for poles? There's a gaff on them about 2" long.


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 23, 2010)

Tree gaffs are longer closer to 2 3/4 for thicker barked trees were pole gaffs are more like 1 3/4 your better off getting set that have replaceable gaffs


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just depends how good the price is, Is there a chance for profit? If so I would jump on them, And If you have steel and these are aluminum it will be a chance to test out a lite set before you drop big bills.


----------



## what-a-stihl (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## RAG66 (Feb 24, 2010)

Not to sound showie but I use the titanium ones and love them. They are setup with the pole spikes. They seem to work great in all but the bigest trees, then it's only the first 20 or so feet. As the other guys said, if it is a good deal buy them if you don't like them sell them.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't stand lineman's spikes. Too short!

I bought some Gecko's. 2 months ago... I still haven't gotten to use them.


----------



## Nemus Talea (Feb 24, 2010)

I like my pole spikes in small hard woods... except ash. Tree gaff for big soft stuff.

Whats the score on your Geckos PDQL? Is it just the anxiety that accompanies unfamiliar gear?


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing to climb. ZERO tree work. 

Fortunately, I have been living on snow removal.

I bought the Gecko's because previous employees have run off with my spurs, and my remaining climber is as unreliable as...Well, nothing else in this world is as unreliable as he is. So when he doesn't show up for a tree removal, rather than sending a crew home, I can go do it. The death of all the tree work in our area hasn't exactly promoted any reasons to be a reliable employee, either.


----------

